# New Profile Enhancement



## Chris H.

I made the "Biography" field a lot bigger so people can fit more stuff about themselves.

User CP > Edit Profile


----------



## fire_vogel

thanks! :smthumbup:


----------



## kajira

Awesome, now if I will just take the time to update it!


----------



## Andrea

Great idea!


----------



## kajira

LOL - I still haven't updated mine


----------



## draconis

Looks festive, had to play around with everything to see it all before posting. Nice.

draconis


----------

